# Some spring orchids



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 9, 2010)

Spring and early summer is always a good time to see orchid flowers in the garden. Here's a sample of what's been going on the last month.

Bletilla ochracea - native of China. This one was bought as a variety from Yunnan Provence. It flowers in late May and early June while all the other plants I have flower in July. Go figure. Color variation on these is extreme - from a muddy reddish-yellow to yellow to nearly white. This one is a nice mellow yellow.







Phaius flavus (AKA P. minor) is a wide ranging species through much of tropical and subtropical Asia. It reaches its northern limit in central Japan. The common flower color is yellow with a burgundy red lip. This white variant is more rare.






A tiny native standing no more than hand high is Ponerorchis graminifolia (AKA Orchis graminifolia). These used to be common on cliff faces growing as near lithophytes in mossy mats the cover the rock base, but nowadays they are a rare sight in the wild. The issue is over-collection, a common problem with all collectible plants in Japan. A wide range of flowers have been developed over the years, so this one isn't typical per se. This one has a large lip compared to the wild types. 






A close relative of P. graminifolia is Amitostigma keiseki. It too was once fairly common, but also has fallen prey to collectors. The Ponerorchis flowers in June and July while this guy is strictly a spring bloomer, mid May usually. Much less variation with these, so this is a fairly typical clone.






Finally Habenaria radiata, another Japanese native, the famous "egret orchid". I've been calling it Pecteilis radiata for years now, but have been told that it was put back into Habenaria - ah well. It is one of the summer blooming species during the intense heat of August. These variegated leaf forms are fun to watch coming up though. Nowadays it is quite uncommon in the wild, mostly due to habitat loss since many favored sites are now rice patties. It survives in upland bogs and seeps.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2010)

What a great collection! Is the radiata growing in your garden or in a pot?


----------



## Shiva (Jun 9, 2010)

Wish I could grow these in my backyard.


----------



## Jorch (Jun 9, 2010)

the white phaius flavus is beautiful!! :clap: Can't wait to see all the egrets in bloom too.  thanks for sharing!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 10, 2010)

Beauties, all of them!!!! (If I had to choose a winner I would go for Ponerorchis graminifolia, but ....) Jean


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow! Simply awesome! That Phaius is stunning!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2010)

Good stuff, thanx for sharing.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 10, 2010)

I love that Phaius flavus


----------



## Berrak (Jun 10, 2010)

Lovely flowers and pictures.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 10, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> What a great collection! Is the radiata growing in your garden or in a pot?



All are grown in pots or they'd be toast in a short time. The only reliable ground grown plants are Bletilla, Phaius, and Calanthe (and the last two are subject to all kinds of mishaps and rots). Growing terrestrial orchids in the home garden in Japan, or anywhere else, is only for the most adventurous.


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 11, 2010)

Very nice !!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 11, 2010)

:clap: :drool: :clap: :drool: :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> All are grown in pots or they'd be toast in a short time. The only reliable ground grown plants are Bletilla, Phaius, and Calanthe (and the last two are subject to all kinds of mishaps and rots). Growing terrestrial orchids in the home garden in Japan, or anywhere else, is only for the most adventurous.



I was wondering because there is no sign of pot in the photo. When I've gotten radiata, the instructions were for planting in the garden. I've not been successful either way.  :sob:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 11, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> I was wondering because there is no sign of pot in the photo. When I've gotten radiata, the instructions were for planting in the garden. I've not been successful either way.  :sob:



Dot, the only way I've succeeded with these is by taking them out of their pot in winter and drying the tubers. These are stored in a sealed freezer bag for the winter at ambient house temps - usually between 40-50 F. In spring they are planted in a glazed clay dish and kept essentially wet. I grow them in pure gravel (a hard kanuma) with some sphagnum around the bulbs. This is the only way I can keep them going. If they stay in a bog over winter they always rot.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2010)

Maybe that's my problem -- I've left them in the potting mix over the winter. Maybe I'll have to try them again.....


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 13, 2010)

excellent photos and flowers!


----------



## jewel (Jun 13, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Maybe that's my problem -- I've left them in the potting mix over the winter. Maybe I'll have to try them again.....



could they be left in their pots if they were allowed to completely dry out until the start of the growing season?

~ Jewel


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 13, 2010)

jewel said:


> could they be left in their pots if they were allowed to completely dry out until the start of the growing season?



Hey Jewel, I don't see why not, but I haven't tried that so far. I like to get them out of the old compost though and start fresh each year to avoid fungus/algae/bacteria build up. Up to last year I took all my Amitostigma and Ponerorchis out of their pots each year, but last fall I was tired and just gave up (I have lots of pots and each variety has to be stored separately). Instead I put the pots under cover out of the elements and dried them out nearly completely. Once every few weeks they were watered a tiny bit. This spring all were replanted in fresh media and they did just fine. I guess the same could be done with the Habenaria. This works well for the tropical Habenaria/Pecteilis too, BTW, but be sure not to cool them off or they might rot, especially H. carnea.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2010)

jewel said:


> could they be left in their pots if they were allowed to completely dry out until the start of the growing season?
> 
> ~ Jewel



I tried that, too.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Up to last year I took all my Amitostigma and Ponerorchis out of their pots each year, but last fall I was tired and just gave up (I have lots of pots and each variety has to be stored separately). Instead I put the pots under cover out of the elements and dried them out nearly completely. Once every few weeks they were watered a tiny bit. This spring all were replanted in fresh media and they did just fine. I guess the same could be done with the Habenaria. This works well for the tropical Habenaria/Pecteilis too, BTW, but be sure not to cool them off or they might rot, especially H. carnea.



Now I have to print this out and put these as instructions w/ my plants! Thanx.


----------

